# Emonda vs Older Madone



## kev84 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi guys..I am new to trek road bikes always been Cannondale. 

Looking to get a new bike and new team is Trek so I am looking at the Emonda. 

The question I have for you guys is the Emonda pretty much the same bike as the older Madone? "Before Aero"

I get a great discount from the team but could I save even more money if I bought an older used say 2008-09 Madone frame and use my Sram Red groupo and have pretty much the same bike?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

You could argue that they are similar. If you want to run the red groupo and plan on having that bike for a while, go for it. If you think you will be selling it in a year or two, i'd go for the new emonda just for resale value


----------

